# [Test] 2 Kerne vs. 4 Kerne



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Kraft der 4 Herzen. Quad-Heart.​

Oft fragen Leute ob Sie sich einen Quad-Core kaufen sollen, oder ob ein Dual-Core noch ausreicht. Fragen über Fragen, die einen sagen man solle einen Dual-Core kaufen, ein Quad lohnt noch nicht, andere sagen das man lieber einen Quad kaufen solle. 

Nun, die Frage, welchen Prozessor man kaufen soll kann ich trotz dieses Tests nicht genau beantworten. Zu unterschiedlich ist der Einsatzzweck, die meisten Spiele unterstützen Dual-Cores, aber wie schaut es mit Quads aus? Bringt ein 4-Kern Prozessor bei Spielen einen großen Performancesprung oder ist es doch besser auf einen höher getakteten  Dual-Core zurück zu greifen?

Fragen über Fragen. Der PC kauf ist also gar nicht so einfach. Für die unterschiedlichsten Anforderungen lässt sich ein PC zusammenstellen. 
In diesem Test möchte ich die Frage klären, ob ein Quad-Core in Spielen schneller ist als ein Dual-Core und ob er von der doppelten Anzahl der Kerne profitiert. 

*Testsetup:*
Zum Einsatz kommen:

3,4GHz Dual-Core CPU a la Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 425*8
3,4GHz Quad-Core CPU a la Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 @ 425*8
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
Asus (R.O.G.) Rampage Formula X48
2x 2GB Mushkin DDR2-1066 @ 533(DDR2-1066) 5-5-5-15 @ 2,14V
Gigabyte ATI Radeon HD4850
Seagate ST3500320AS 
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 750W

Windows Vista 64Bit 
Windows XP SP2 


Um eine gleiche Taktfrequenz zu erreichen senke ich den Multiplikator des E8400 auf 8. Da dies der höchste Multiplikator ist, über den der Q9450 verfügt, wird der des E8400 auf diesen gesenkt. Um einen höheren, aber gleichen Takt zu erreichen wird der FSB bei beiden CPU’s auf 425MHz angehoben. Daraus resultiert eine Taktrate von: 425MHz FSB * Multiplikator 8 = 3,4GHz

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen beide CPUs mit derselben Taktrate laufen zu lassen um deutlich zu sehen ob der Quad mit seinen 2 Kernen mehr einen Leistungsvorteil hat. Weiterhin gehe ich damit dem Fehler aus dem Weg, das der Dual-Core welcher von Grund auf eigentlich mit 3GHz lauft (Der Quad nur mit 2,66GHz) durch seinen vermeidlichen höheren Takt dem Quad in nicht „Quad-Core“-optimierten Spielen davon zieht.

Kurz, beide haben den gleichen Cache pro Kern! und den gleichen Takt, alles ist quasi gleich. Es unterscheiden sich die Prozessoren hauptsächlich mit ihren Kernen.

*Benchmarks:*
Für diesen Test habe ich eine Benchmark Suite zusammen gestellt. Diese besteht aus Spielen und Anwendungen. 

_Spiele(Verwendetes OS):_
Crysis (Vista)
Unreal Tournament 3(Vista)
Call of Duty 4(Vista)
Need for Speed – Pro Street(Vista)
Command & Conquer 3(Vista)
Race Driver – Grid(Vista)

_Anwendungen(Verwendetes OS):_
3DMark 2001 (XP)
3DMark 2003 (XP)
3DMark 3005 (XP)
3DMark 2006 (XP)
3DMark Vantage (Vista)
PCMark Vantage (Vista)
Cinebench R10 64 Bit (Vista)
SuperPI (Mod 1.5) (XP)
PassMark Performance Test – CPU Mark (Vista)
Everest CPU Benchmarks (Vista)
7zip (Vista)
SiSoft Sandra 2008 Lite (Vista)
TMPGEnc Xpress 4 (Vista)


Wie die einzelnen Ergebnisse zu Stande gekommen sind, erkläre ich bei der jeweiligen Kategorie.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Spiele-Benchmarks:
Beginnen wir mit dem Spiele-Benchmarks. Bei den Benches handelt es sich immer um Ingame-Benches. Ich habe keine Time-Demos genutzt. 

_Race Driver – Grid:_
Also Benchmark-Szenario habe ich die Strecke „Shibuya Straßen Ring“ gewählt. Eine kleine aber verwinkelte Strecke. Es wurden insgesamt 3 Läufe gemacht. Ein Lauf bestand aus 3 Runden. Es wurden jeweils der beste und der schlechteste Durchlauf weggelassen. Sprich, der mittel Benchmark wurde genommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht das Grid von einem Quad profitiert. Die Avg. FPS steigen zwar nicht deutlich an, doch liegt die min. FPS Grenze deutlich höher.



_Call of Duty 4:_
Zum Einsatz kommt die Karte „Der Sumpf“. Dort habe ich Fraps 2 Minuten lang mitlaufen lassen. Der genaue Punkt in der Mission ist dort, wo man den Panzer beschützen muss. Dort habe ich in den zwei Minuten alles zerlegt was nicht bei 3 vorm Lauf weg war. Das ganze wurde auch wieder drei mal gemacht, der mittlere Wert ist das Ergebniss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Call of Duty 4 profitiert etwas von einem Quad. Zwar steigert sich die min. FPS nur etwas, legt Call of Duty 4 bei den avg. FPS mit einem Quad schon gut zu.



_Crysis:_
Bei Crysis kommt der erste Level zum Einsatz, „Contract“. Dabei bin ich etwas weiter im Level am Strand lang gelaufen und habe auch wieder alles zerfetzet was sich mir in den Weg stellte.  Ich habe vorher extra ein paar Probeläufe gemacht, damit ich immer fast denselben Weg gehe. Aufgenommen wurden immer 60 Sekunden. Auch ein Blick aufs mehr gehörte dazu.  Wie bei den anderen Spielen wurde das ganze drei Mal gemacht und der Mittelwert wurde als Ergebnis gewertet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier liegt der Quad vor dem Dual-Core. Gemessen wurden zwar keine super Framerate, was aber an der Grafikkarte liegt. Trotzdem, 3 min. FPS mehr sind in Crysis doch schon mal was.



_Need for Speed – Pro Street:_
Hier diente das erste Rennen der Karriere als Test. Das ganze wurde wie bei den anderen Spielen auch drei Mal gefahren. Der Mittelwert ist das Ergebnis.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier kann der Quad sich nicht wirklich durchsetzten. Die min. FPS steigen zwar um 3 an, rechtfertigen aber hier noch lang nicht einen Quad.



_Unreal Tournament 3:_
Als Testmap diente hier die Karte „Shangi Li“. Das Test-Szenario war ein Team-Deathmatch bis 20 Kills. Das ganze wurde wie die anderen Spiele-Benchmarks gehandhabt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Unreal Torunament 3 liegt der Quad auch besser als der Dual-Core. Zwar liegen beide bei den avg. FPS gleich auf, so kann sich der Quad aber bei den min. FPS deutlich absetzten.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

Anwendungen:
Alles Benchmarks wurden 3-mal ausgeführt. Der schlechteste und beste Wert wurden gestrichen. Der mittlere wurde als Ergebnis genommen.



_3DMark 2001:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier liegt der Dual-Core mit gut 500 Punkten vor dem Quad. Der 3DMark 2001 macht von der größeren Anzahl der Kerne keinen Gebrauch. 



_3DMark 2003:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier führt der Quad-Core. Im Rahmen der Toleranz kann man sagen, das beide CPU's gleichschnell sind. Kleine Abweichungen können schonmal auftreten. Um Rekorde in älteren 3DMakrs zu holen, bietet sich also eine höher getaktete Dual-Core-CPU an. 



_3DMark 3005:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier führt der Quad-Core. Im Rahmen der Toleranz kann man sagen, das beide CPU's gleichschnell sind. Kleine Abweichungen können schonmal auftreten. 



_3DMark 2006:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im 3DMark 06 wendet sich das Blatt. Der Quad kann seine Stärken ausspielen. Der Dual-Core hat keine Chance. 



_3DMark Vantage:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im 3DMark Vantage dasselbe Bild. Auch hier Profitiert der Benchmark deutlich von der doppelten Anzahl der Kerne



_PCMark Vantage:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im PCMark Vantage beträgt der Vorsprung des Quads zwar nicht so viel, aber er schlägt die Dual-Core CPU ohne Probleme. Die 2 Kerne mehr, machen sich bemerkbar.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

_Cinebench R10 64 Bit 1 Core:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine minimale Abweichung. Man kann aber sagen, Quad und Dual-Core sind gleichschnell, da beide nur einen Kern nutzen.



_Cinebench R10 64 Bit x Core:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im „X Core“ Modus kann sich der Quad deutlich behaupten. Ihm kommen seine 2 Kerne mehr deutlich gelegen. Trotzdem beträgt die Steigerung zur Dual-Core-CPU nicht 50%.



_SuperPI (Mod 1.5) 1M:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier sind die beiden CPU’s gleich schnell. Der Unterschied ist nur minimal.



_SuperPI (Mod 1.5)16M:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6M 28,568S (Quad) gegen gegen 6M 31S (Dual-Core). Ein minimaler Vorsprung den sich der Quad-Core verschafft.

_Everest CPU Queen:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Everest CPU PhotoWorxx:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Everest CPU Zlib:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Everest CPU AES:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In allen Everest-Benchmarks kann sich der 4-Kerner deutlich von seinem Gegner absetzte da alles Test's 4 Kerne untersützten. 

_PassMark Performance Test – CPU Mark:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch in diesem Test kann sich die Quad-Core-CPU locker absetzten. Ihr steht einfach mehr Rechenperformance zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTc (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: [Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test*

_7Zip:_
Als Test diente hier das FarCry-Verzeichnis. Dieses wurde auf der höchsten Qualitätstufe (Ultra) zusammengepackt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



43M 51S (Dual-Core) gegen 37M 25S (Quad) Damit geht das packen an den Quad. Er nimmt der Dual-Core CPU über 6 Minuten ab.



_TMPGenc Xpress 4 (WMV zu MPEG-2):_
Bei diesem Test habe ich ein 1,33GB Video von WMV zu MPEG-2 konvertiert. Das Video war übrigens das Wakü-Video von der PCGH Extreme. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



17M 53S (Quad) gegen 22M 24S. Auch diese Runde geht an den Quad.



_Sandra 2008 Lite CPU-Arithmetik Drystone:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Sandra 2008 Lite CPU-Arithmetik Whetstone:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Sandra 2008 Lite CPU-Multimedia Fließkomma:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Sandra 2008 Lite CPU-Multimedia Integer:_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Fazit:_
Man kann sagen, der Quad ist überlegen.  Aber auch nur dann, wenn die Spiele/Programme dafür optimiert werden. 

Bei vielen Spielen bringt ein Quad nur minimal etwas. Wer aber für die Zukunft und für Quad-Core-Optimierte Spiele gerüstet sein will, kauft einen Quad. Wer viel mit Videos arbeitet, Musik schneidet, konvertiert oder 3D-Rendering macht sollte nicht lange fackeln und einen Quad kaufen.  Anwendungen wie Cinema-4D oder Lightwave laufen deutlich schneller. Leider war es nicht möglich diese Software zu testen. Ältere Benchmarks wie der 3DMark 03 profitieren nicht von den 4 Kernen. Dieser Test zielt nur auf die reine Leistung. Punkte wie Stromverbrauch wurden nicht berücksichtig da der Fokus rein auf der Performance lag. 

Zu guter letzt stellt sich noch die Frage „Wie viel möchte man ausgeben“ und „Doch schon lieber auf Nahlem warten?“.

Schlussendlich entscheidet Ihr selber was Ihr euch kauft!


----------



## Oliver (12. Juli 2008)

*Diskussionsthread:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/19901-test-der-grosse-2-kern-vs-4-kern-test-3.html


----------

